# Need Advice With A Touchy Situation



## Luce (Mar 4, 2013)

My puppy just turned 6 months old last week and I found out her mom is pregnant again!! They live next door to me, just moved into the house this past December. The young lady and her fiance moved in w/ her uncle - they relocated from another state. I met her last Feb. when her male dog got loose and she was looking for him - that's when I met the puppies and decided to get one. The female was just a pup herself, it was an accidental pregnancy and they didn't realize until 3 days before the pups were born.

I asked her to keep the pup until she was 8 weeks and she was fine with that. All of the puppies (4) went to their new homes the same week.

Anyway, she was talking about letting this litter go at 6 weeks!! I don't know much about breeding and weening, but I do watch animal planet and most of them say for the pups to go to their new homes at 8 weeks or even older.

I would like to encourage this young lady (she is 5 months pregnant herself) to keep the pups for at least 8 weeks for the sake of the pups.

Am I out of line here? I don't want to offend her since we get together every few weeks for playtime with all 3 dogs, and they all love it.

If I am not out of line what suggestions can anyone give me to talk to her about it in a supportive, non-combative way?

Thanks in advance


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I'd say how glad you were that your pup had the extra time with Mum and siblings, as it has made such a difference to her development, and offer to help with the pups as it is obviously going to be difficult for her to cope. And I would also introduce the benefits of neutering and spaying in this sort of situation - one litter may be counted a misfortune, two is neglect!


----------



## Luce (Mar 4, 2013)

Thanks! That's a good idea. After Luces litter, she said she wanted to have one more litter in about a year or 2 because the female is a pup herself. If she is not receptive to the spay/neutering, is there something I could suggest to prevent another one aside from separation? I was thinking about doggie diapers - a barrier lol

I have heard stories from the employees at the Petco I shop and traind Luce in about the very young puppies and kitties people bring in. Some are only 2-3 weeks old!! I was shocked, horrified, sad, and angry when I was told this. How could people do that?


----------



## Aubrey (May 18, 2013)

Depending on the state/county you live in, there might be laws as to when pet animals can be sold. With Texas, it is hard to say haha. In California, if you are caught selling underage animals(8 weeks for cats and dogs), it is a fine no less than $300 but no greater than $500 per animal sold.


----------



## NYNIC715 (Oct 15, 2012)

I do not think Texas has an actual law regarding this... Suprisingly only a handfew of states do... See below link - it tells you the ages requried by state. Maybe 1 or 2 states say 7 weeks... majority is 8 weeks... Furthermore if this woman happens to sell more than 20 dogs in a calendar year she needs a license as she is considered a breeder... Being she has had two _accidental _litters back to back it seems, I'd just keep an eye on what happens.... 

If she had a clue what she was doing she should know better than to let the pups go at 6 weeks... Some states require that the pups are also weaned from their mom. Clue her into that as well... If the pup is not weaned (& in my opinion not off of puppy formula/mush) she should not release the dogs... It is in the pups best interest

Age to Sell Puppy Table


----------



## SusanG (Aug 8, 2009)

This woman does not sound like a responsible pet owner or she would not be breeding such a young dog, and then do it again in less than a year! Hopefully, when she has her own baby she will realize she doesn't have time for another litter and do the responsible thing - have that poor mommy dog spayed.


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

As a groomer, over the last 13 years I've noticed a trend in dogs that are under socialized/fearful/reactive/rude all being taken from mom & litter too young. They learn valuable communication on how to greet/play/interact with other dogs that they don't usually get with humans. And if your shy of them getting sick they miss out on even more.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

SusanG said:


> This woman does not sound like a responsible pet owner or she would not be breeding such a young dog, and then do it again in less than a year! Hopefully, when she has her own baby she will realize she doesn't have time for another litter and do the responsible thing - have that poor mommy dog spayed.


It would be amazing if she does not dump the adult dogs when she has the human baby, as this type often does...


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

is this person open to discussion, even in the gentle way you are thinking of? i would want to be very sure of that before intervening. people take umbrage at even the slightest perceived criticism. when it comes to what people view as "theirs," the idea of rules, doing right by the animals, etc., goes out the door. kind of what you see in people who resent anything anyone might say about their kids. you're stepping on their toes and they prefer to be wrong rather than concede things could be done better. i think if this lady were open to discussion and learning, she would be at a place like pf after the first "oops" to help broaden her perspective.


----------



## Luce (Mar 4, 2013)

Thank you all for the replies!

I am erring on the side of giving her the benefit of the doubt and she wants to do the right thing. Even thought she bought the male when she was fairly young - 18 - she has had him for 6 years, and the female came from either a friend or cousin, don't remember which. 

The first pregnancy (dogs) I believe was a split heat by the way she described what happened. She had them separated - one went to her moms during the heat. When it was over, she got the dog back, then a short time later she moved here, then 4 weeks later puppies!! She knows the female is too young, I think she has been a bit overwhelmed with her living arrangements, employment issues with her fiance, and being pregnant herself.

Everyone has "the point" where you just go through the motions of living and trying to keep things together. I have been a bit overwhelmed myself the last 4 months. We got Luce, and Significant Others health issues have worsened. He has been to the ER 3x, with a stay in the hospital for 3 days in May. Going through his health problems and having a puppy to train and having to work has taken it's toll on me, so I can empathize with her situation and cut her some slack.

I believe she is open to learning since she did say OK to keeping Luce for 8 weeks, I even gave her a dish towel to put in the whelping box to get the scent, so I could put it with the puppy when she came to us permanently. We have had several playdates since Luce was the smallest in the litter, I thought she could use some more parent time for playing and social lessons - she even tried to get a drink a few times!! lol.

I think I will tell her a little white lie! Since Luce is a pretty fabulous puppy, she is a confident, assertive and sometimes a pushy puppy, she is friendly - loves to meet other people - all races, genders and ages, loves other dogs - even the big ones lol, loves new toys, doesn't bark much - even on walks in the neighborhood and other dogs behind fences are barking and sound like they are going crazy!! So the white lie will be other people mentioning these fabulous traits she has and asked if she stayed with her parents for more then 8 weeks - since she is so wonderful!!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I like your positive no -judgemental approach and think this will have the best chance for success. I do hope she can be persuaded to getting her dog fixed.


----------



## Luce (Mar 4, 2013)

Is it reasonable and possible to have a unaltered male and female dog live together without getting pregnant?


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

It can be done, but it takes planning, space and constant vigilance. Not easy at the best of times, and extremely difficult with a baby/toddler to care for as well.


----------



## Luce (Mar 4, 2013)

Thanks fjm, I will do what I can to encourage her to have them taken care of - especially since she has both and I am sure she wants to keep them both.

The litter is due the end of this month, I have to admit I am excited - the youngest puppy I ever saw in person was Luce and her siblings at 5 weeks. I just hope everything goes well.


----------

